# Signs the summer is here



## Romulan (21 Apr 2011)

They are here.

And no, not the swallows.

Its the.....................lobster people.

I saw several yesterday.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2011)

Ive to wear sunglasses permanently - mainly to prevent blindness from the glare of my own super white skin!


----------



## micmclo (21 Apr 2011)

Got my _farmers tan_ 
But not before I explode with freckles. A mere hint of sun and I get freckles, curse my fair Irish skin

But this thread also means the Spanish students will be here soon.
Soon bus drivers will go deaf, sales of ipods will explode as commuters can't listen to the students and pedestrians everywhere will be dicing with traffic as they forced off the footpaths


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2011)

Bloody 'Maxi dresses' everywhere !!! 

Horrible sight


----------



## DB74 (21 Apr 2011)

RonanC said:


> Bloody 'Maxi dresses' everywhere !!!
> 
> Horrible sight


 
Why?


----------



## RonanC (21 Apr 2011)

DB74 said:


> Why?


 
I'm a man, and I wanna see a bit more flesh when the sun shines, not less


----------



## liaconn (21 Apr 2011)

I usually know its Summer because 'back to school' clothes and halloween masks start appearing in the shops.


----------



## horusd (21 Apr 2011)

Wot is a maxi dress ?


----------



## oldtimer (21 Apr 2011)

The opposite to a mini-skirt.


----------



## Lex Foutish (21 Apr 2011)

Summer is here when the sleeveless rain proof top goes back into the golf bag.


----------



## thedaras (22 Apr 2011)

micmclo said:


> Got my _farmers tan_
> But not before I explode with freckles. A mere hint of sun and I get freckles, curse my fair Irish skin
> 
> But this thread also means the Spanish students will be here soon.
> Soon bus drivers will go deaf, sales of ipods will explode as commuters can't listen to the students and pedestrians everywhere will be dicing with traffic as they forced off the footpaths



Imagine that,how very dare those young Spanish people come to Ireland pay for tuition pay for accommodation etc and,pay for the journey on the bus,and bring a lot of money into the country...and they have the cheek to speak too loud for some peoples liking,get over it....


----------



## JP1234 (22 Apr 2011)

After a few days of warm sunshine it is raining this morning....summer is definitely here!


----------



## Ancutza (25 Apr 2011)

Out here in the wild east Summer is announced by the arrival of the Storks.  Magnificent birds.  Normally you just see them in mated pairs up this end of the country but I was down on the Black Sea coast a couple of weeks ago and there were literally thousands of them sitting in the fields.  Obviously a kind of 'motorway-service-station' after a long hard flight from somewhere.  Wish I had had my camera with me.


----------



## becky (25 Apr 2011)

horusd said:


> Wot is a maxi dress ?




http://www.tribesmart.com/review/128530/black-jersey-tiered-maxi-dress

I took mine out yesterday, sorry RonanC.  I wish more people would wear them, some people should cover up more in my opinion.


----------



## LexLuthor (26 Apr 2011)

The first medium-sized spider running across the floor when I'm watching TV.

That's it spider! Get those flies!


----------



## Romulan (27 Apr 2011)

I associate the spiders more with the onset of winter.
When the big lads come in to say hello.

Why don't they stay outside and try for those hover flies.
The ones that hover in front of you and stare, the dark side is strong within them.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Apr 2011)

I know summer is coming for me when I find myself checking to see when the first round of the Championship starts. Also had my first 99 of the year over the Easter, yummy


----------



## TarfHead (28 Apr 2011)

thedaras said:


> Imagine that,how very dare those young Spanish people come to Ireland pay for tuition pay for accommodation etc and,pay for the journey on the bus,and bring a lot of money into the country...and they have the cheek to speak too loud for some peoples liking,get over it....


 
IWDG are publishing sightings of porpoises off Donegal and Cork and coastal points in between, as well as some Orcas off Ireland Eye. Hopefully warmer water indicates warmer weather. I was in the sea for the first time this year about 3 weeks ago and it was not as cold as you'd expect it to be in early April.



Mpsox said:


> had my first 99 of the year over the Easter, yummy


 
I'd my second  !


----------



## horusd (28 Apr 2011)

Romulan said:


> I associate the spiders more with the onset of winter.
> When the big lads come in to say hello.
> 
> *Why don't they stay outside and try for those hover flies.*
> *The ones that hover in front of you and stare, the dark side is strong within them*.


 

Lol. I used to think those hover flies were cute, not any more!


----------



## horusd (28 Apr 2011)

becky said:


> http://www.tribesmart.com/review/128530/black-jersey-tiered-maxi-dress
> 
> I took mine out yesterday, sorry RonanC. I wish more people would wear them, *some people should cover up more in my opinion*.


 
+1 Tight track suits on the overweight should be banned. Too much stuff rolling around, ugh. We need fashion police.


----------

